# Form check / camera rec



## dj920 (Mar 15, 2013)

Been going to my current gym for a few months now and I love it, but they aren't quite as intense with the mirrors and I'm worried that like my form is slipping as I'm incrementing weights.  Just routine things, like squat depth and neutral back on DL.  Not having a training partner, I'm considering getting a small camera so that I can occasionally record lifts and keep my form in check.  (I don't want to be "that guy", but I think it'll be okay because I normally go when the gym is almost completely empty, and I wouldn't be recording every lift --- just a couple sets of the big compounds once every couple weeks.)

Does anyone do this, and/or have any recs for small handheld cams well suited to this?

(Or any points of etiquette I might not be thinking of... I don't want to be a dbag about it.)


----------



## losieloos (Mar 15, 2013)

I see nothing wrong with that,  who cares what people think do what you gotta do.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 15, 2013)

Mirrors are for when you jerk off. Focus on the lift and contractions not your fugly mug.


----------



## g0re (Mar 15, 2013)

Can't go wrong with the cheaper GoPro camera


----------



## PFM (Mar 15, 2013)

g0re said:


> Can't go wrong with the cheaper GoPro camera



Jesus g0 you too?


----------



## g0re (Mar 15, 2013)

PFM said:


> Jesus g0 you too?



Haha I don't use mine to record me working out, that's totally gay.

Mine goes on my motorcycle helmet 

But I think  it would work well for the OP.  It has a nice wide angle lens, is very small, durable, and long battery life at a cheap price.


----------



## RedLang (Mar 16, 2013)

I gotta admit i used my gopro to check form on deads squats and bench as well as clean and jerk. As said above the wide angle lens is great because sometimes you cant sit it right where you want it.


----------



## dj920 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for the rec folks, the GoPro looks ideal.



PillarofBalance said:


> Mirrors are for when you jerk off. Focus on the lift and contractions not your fugly mug.



I hear that, and in fact I think this is totally consistent with that goal --- I can concentrate on the lift while I'm lifting, and then (occasionally) check out whether I'm fucking things up later.  (If I had a workout buddy or something that could call me out that would obviously be better, but this is the next best alternative.)  I just know that I'd be able to push myself that much harder if I were confident that my form was staying honest as I increase weights and improve my squat depth, and that I'm not getting sloppy and/or risking an eventual injury.


----------

